# The Lion King



## Bender (Aug 18, 2011)

After reviewing Kingdom Hearts II (with Simba in it)

and 

viewing the Simba vs Shere Kahn thread I got in the mood.

Not to mention the resemblance Thundercats 2011


*Spoiler*: __ 



Claudus death bore to Mufasa




Was this movie the best thing you seen in you've seen in your childhood or what?

Was for me. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXs8OS6EdAE[/YOUTUBE]


Definitely the saddest scene in movie history for me

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXSMYQAfO8k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 18, 2011)

I love The Lion King, one of the best movies ever


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea4uc_1VGSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Achilles (Aug 18, 2011)

> Best film ever
> Best Disney film ever
> Best film of my childhood



All of the above.  :ho


----------



## Michael (Aug 18, 2011)

Best film everrrrrrr!


----------



## Hariti (Aug 18, 2011)

Definitely my favorite Disney movie,and one of the best of my childhood.


Bender said:


> Definitely the saddest scene in movie history for me
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXSMYQAfO8k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



It's been years since I last saw this,but it still makes me cry my eyes out. Damn you,Scar.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 18, 2011)

Disney is overrated. Important, but overrated. Pixar saved their asses.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2011)

I wouldn't call it the best Disney movie, or even the best Renaissance film, but it's good nonetheless, and a big part of my childhood too.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2011)

Best movie ever? Not even close.

Best Disney ever? Perhaps. 

Lion King is really good. =3


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 18, 2011)

Ah, Bender. The Lion King was a part of my childhood, as well. I wouldn't say it's the best Disney film, however. It's one of Disney's most successful films, certainly.


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 18, 2011)

As a kid i watched a lot of cartoons, some where pretty emotional, but till this day the Mufasa scene was the only movie that made me cry.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 19, 2011)

A Goofy Movie >>>

Even though I still love Lion King. Scar's 'Be Prepared' is still one of the most badass things I've ever seen. Dude didn't even have to sing, he was talking as a giant pillar rose beneath him.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 19, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> As a kid i watched a lot of cartoons, some where pretty emotional, but till this day the Mufasa scene was the only movie that made me cry.



Same here.

This is my favorite movie of all-time. 

I've been waiting so long for the Blu-Ray, and there's still about 2 more months till it comes out. 

And I still have a certain dislike for Scar. >:[


----------



## dymlos (Aug 19, 2011)

The Lion King takes me wayyyy back.  I still love that cross-eyed/cockeyed hyena lol...


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

It's my favorite Disney movie. pek

I couldn't stop picturing their lion counterparts when reading Hamlet.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 19, 2011)

One of my favorite Disney films (not counting Pixar) next to Beauty and the Beast and The Little Mermaid.

I used to have a parrot named Zazu, after the movie character.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 19, 2011)

Kimba says wassup.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 19, 2011)

Even to this day I almost prefer skipping Mufasa's death scene just because I hate seeing him die.


----------



## Federer (Aug 19, 2011)

Lion King was


----------



## Chloe (Aug 19, 2011)

It's not my favourite Disney movie but it's still quite good 

It makes me cry still /cry


----------



## Honzou (Aug 19, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> A Goofy Movie >>>
> 
> Even though I still love Lion King. Scar's 'Be Prepared' is still one of the most badass things I've ever seen. Dude didn't even have to sing, he was talking as a giant pillar rose beneath him.



Scar's Be Prepared song was My favorite, and near the end of the movie where the hyenas are talking about Mufasa and Scar overhears. He says, 'What did you say'? And one of the hyenas is like 'Kayfasa!' I dunno but I found it hilarious when I was younger.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 19, 2011)

While I enjoy the songs, they for the most part don't impress me as much as the ones in _The Little Mermaid_ or _Beauty and the Beast_ or even _Aladdin_.  Still, the opening sequence is one of the greatest in not just all animation, but film as a whole.

Regardless of the _Kimba_ controversy, it's a good film in its own right.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 19, 2011)

Neither   .


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 19, 2011)

Favorite Disney movie.


----------



## Vice (Aug 19, 2011)

I Can Go the Distance

Youtube tags refuse to fucking work.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 19, 2011)

best film of my childhood I'd say here. still got the original one for VHS also.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 19, 2011)

Never seen before,


----------



## Kei (Aug 19, 2011)

Lion King....Is oh my god  Epic!!


----------



## Light Warrior (Aug 19, 2011)

It's impossible not to cry when Simba ascends Pride Rock at the end of the film. If you don't cry or at least get choked up, you have no soul.


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Kimba says wassup.



Let's not start this shit. 




Vile said:


> Link removed
> 
> Youtube tags refuse to fucking work.


Thank you! 
I've been meaning to re-watch the second one for a long time. It's the only one I don't own.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 19, 2011)

Kimba. I heard of that and the controversy with Disney's Simba in college. Simba still remains a favorite Disney flick.


----------



## Z (Aug 19, 2011)

Great movie, but not Disney's best.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2011)

He Lives in You > The Circle of Life.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> He Lives in You > The Circle of Life.



What Disney (or cartoon movie/movie) is that from?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2011)

It's the opening song of The Lion King II: Simba's Pride.


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

I think this is actually from the broadway version of Lion King, which might explain why it's so awesome.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It's the opening song of The Lion King II: Simba's Pride.



Feh, 

Lion King II was kinda dull IMO. 

@ Jena

awww shit me and my family went to see that shit. Twas nice


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2011)

I've never seen a Broadway play.


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've never seen a Broadway play.



I've never either. 

Anytime a broadway production comes into town the tickets are like $200-$300. Screw that.




Bender said:


> Feh,
> @ Jena
> 
> awww shit me and my family went to see that shit. Twas nice



Lucky 
I've always wanted to see that one. Their costumes are _awesome_.


----------



## Bender (Aug 19, 2011)

Was freaking awesome


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 19, 2011)

I saw Lion King II: Simba's Pride. ::shrug:: It wasn't as good as the first, to me.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 19, 2011)

I didn't even know about the Kimba thing until a couple years ago.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh god the memories of this movie~

It's definitely one of my favorite's that Disney has made, although I do like Alice In Wonderland alot more than Lion King.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 19, 2011)

How can anyone not think this is the most epic musical number ever?

[YOUTUBE]L0AiN8vrn9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Aug 20, 2011)

> Best film ever
> Best Disney film ever
> Best film of my childhood



Lion King, IMO, was all three of these. Come at me, bro.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think this is actually from the broadway version of Lion King, which might explain why it's so awesome.


----------



## Masai (Aug 20, 2011)

Wakattebayo said:


> Never seen before,



Tsk tsk. How old are you?


----------



## The Potential (Aug 24, 2011)

Lion King will always have my heart. pek


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 24, 2011)

MUFASA!!!! WHY!!! damn you guys the tears!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2011)

Pussssyyyyyyy.


----------



## Kuja (Aug 24, 2011)

Might watch the 3D movie, for nostalgia and old times


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Pussssyyyyyyy.



Better to spread the cheeks for the Lion King than the Thundercats.


----------



## Wang Fire (Aug 24, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Might watch the 3D movie, for nostalgia and old times



I'm going for sure.


----------



## Bender (Aug 24, 2011)

@ Stunna & Wuzzman

Seriously, knock it off you guys. Do that shit in PMing not in my thread.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 25, 2011)

Bender said:


> @ Stunna & Wuzzman
> 
> Seriously, knock it off you guys. Do that shit in PMing not in my thread.



I'll stop kicking the kids in your thread.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 25, 2011)

One of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 25, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> I always thought that song was too awesome to have originated from 2.



It originated from a secondary soundtrack with other music composed by Lebo M. Alot of the musical's songs were from there.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Aug 25, 2011)

Best Disney film ever!


----------



## Kei (Aug 25, 2011)

Soooooo who is planning on going to see Lion King 3D


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 25, 2011)

Very memorable and great movie from Disney, one of my favorites. Hate the fact that they're going to exploit it by bringing it back with 3D, but I might consider it a guilty pleasure and go see it anyway.


----------



## Kei (Aug 25, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Hate the fact that they're going to exploit it by bringing it back with 3D, but I might consider it a guilty pleasure and go see it anyway.



Already have plans and saving money for the tickets


----------



## The Potential (Aug 25, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Might watch the 3D movie, for nostalgia and old times



This thought came to mind as i watched a preview in theaters. 



narutoguy03 said:


> I'm going for sure.



I just might be!



Keiichi Song said:


> Soooooo who is planning on going to see Lion King 3D



The erge is killing me now!!!



Narcissus said:


> Very memorable and great movie from Disney, one of my favorites. Hate the fact that they're going to exploit it by bringing it back with 3D, but I might consider it a guilty pleasure and go see it anyway.



Fuck!! I think I'm definitely going to see it now!


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Aug 26, 2011)

Lion King is to Disney what Spirited Away was to Hayao Miyazaki. There are very few Disney films that are at it's level.


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 26, 2011)

I love Lion King. As I grew up, I started to watch less and less disney movies, but I always stuck by the Lion King


----------



## Bender (Aug 26, 2011)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Lion King is to Disney what Spirited Away was to Hayao Miyazaki. There are very few Disney films that are at it's level.



It's because Disney is still stuck in the Miley Cyrus/Jonas Brothers era and refuse to create present quality to the media.


----------



## TSC (Aug 26, 2011)

At the time of it's release in June 1994, I was a bug animal fanatic and LLLLOOOOVVEEE Lions and africa. The moment I heard this of movie and coming out near my b-day too, I felt this movie was practically MADE just for me.


also where is link to Simba vs Shere Khan thread?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 26, 2011)

Eh, back in the day I liked it. Not so much anymore.


----------



## Soul King (Aug 26, 2011)

Best. Movie. EVAR!


----------



## Kuja (Aug 27, 2011)

narutoguy03 said:


> I'm going for sure.



Mite b intredesting


----------



## Kiri キリ (Aug 27, 2011)

I can't wait to see this movie when its rereleased in 3D in theatres. I'm not a big fan for 3D, but I wanna see htis one!


----------



## emROARS (Aug 27, 2011)

The Lion King Music I think is my all time favourite soundtrack ever. 












I always, _always_ get teary when I listen to this.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 28, 2011)

I love the lion king it's one of my favorite disney movies that I adore since, I was a child.
pek I still love it up til' now!


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (Aug 28, 2011)

I remember my sisters telling me how it's one and only, the best movie of their childhood.
Back when I watched it, I was a Narutard, already raised on ninja anime/cartoons filled with bloody action so I can't say it was my ultimately favorite, but it was so great, yet so sad. pek 

It's a shame it still isn't my favorite, these cartoons should raise generations. 
Cartoons now are nothing compared to cartoons back then.


----------



## Masai (Aug 28, 2011)

At least you watched it. I can't get my little nephew to watch it at all.


----------

